# [SOLVED] PCI BUS DRIVER FOR DELL 5150



## Alexk201 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi guys! I just reformatted my hard drive and reinstalled windows xp home edition. I cannot get my sound to work and saw in the device manager window yellow question marks next to the PCI BUS and VIDEO CONTROLLER.....these are the problem codes below. I tried going on the dell website and D/L the drivers but its not working. Any ideas?

System Information report written at: 02/01/12 20:48:48
System Name: ALEX-461D1ED30D
[Problem Devices]

Device PNP Device ID Error Code
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B60&SUBSYS_06021002&REV_00\4&1603E009&0&0008 The drivers for this device are not installed.
Video Controller PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B70&SUBSYS_06031002&REV_00\4&1603E009&0&0108 The drivers for this device are not installed.
PCI Device PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_01D21028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&D8 The drivers for this device are not installed.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: PCI BUS DRIVER FOR DELL 5150*

did you install the chipset driver? could you give the service taag number so i can look it up?


----------



## Alexk201 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: PCI BUS DRIVER FOR DELL 5150*

Hi! Yes I went on the dell site entered my service tag....downloaded the chipset driver and nothing.....the service tag is jwfdv91



Thanks!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: PCI BUS DRIVER FOR DELL 5150*

this should be the video driver Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## Alexk201 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: PCI BUS DRIVER FOR DELL 5150*

Thanks so much!! That worked for the video driver. I still have a yellow question mark next to the pci bus in the device manager...and im pretty sure that is the reason im not getting any sound out of my speakers. Any idea where to get that driver?


Thanks!!!:thumb:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: PCI BUS DRIVER FOR DELL 5150*

ok try this one Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## Alexk201 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: PCI BUS DRIVER FOR DELL 5150*

Thanks for all your help.....I turned on the comp today and the windows live update started d/l and update called service pack 3......after I rebooted the comp all the probs disappeared!! 


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: PCI BUS DRIVER FOR DELL 5150*

your welcome, glad everything working for you.


----------

